
Show HN: Have a pug sent to your Snapchat every day - timrogers
https://pug-o-matic.me/
======
j2labs
I wish they'd use the leaked database to get my phone number and then have
pugs call me.

------
pbiggar
I subscribed my wife to it, then discovered she doesn't like pugs. Consider
this a feature request for "doodles or corgis maybe".

------
ck2
So could we take the list of leaked usernames and subscribe everyone to pugs?
Or does it confirm.

~~~
nathancahill
Thanks for signing up for Pug-o-matic! You will now receive fun daily pictures
of PUGS!

------
werner34
Who has the copyright for these images?

------
octatone2
<sarcasm> OP just wants to harvest Snapchat usernames to harvest mobile phone
numbers. </sarcasm>

~~~
Alterlife
That should possibly be <cynicism> rather than sarcasm.

I think it's not a valid concern though... The maker of this app would gain no
new information. If the mobile numbers are already leaked, then that
information is already out there.

At the most the app maker would be able filter down to the list of snapchat
ids which also use hackernews... and this would be less and less accurate as
the app spreads and is reposted on other social networks.

~~~
gsteinb88
That was the sarcasm, I think. That there's no need to harvest usernames and
phone numbers anymore.

------
northband
There is something going on with pugs. Since getting one we've discovered some
sort of cult following - in which we've become victim. For instance, one night
I couldn't help myself so I hacked up a quick app - pugrodeo.com for posting
pug photos.

------
Gurrewe
I started to build something similar myself. Just send a snap to "kittenbot",
and you'll get a random kitten everytime you send a snap to it.

------
rafekett
before i sign friends up for this, i need to know: is there an unsubscribe
option?

~~~
timrogers
OP here. At the moment, there isn't such an option built in, but removing the
friend "pugomatic" on Snapchat directly will do the job.

If anyone has any concerns along these lines, or any other comments, feel free
to drop me an email at tim@pug-o-matic.me.

------
georgespencer
Signed up for this. Fantastic idea.

------
mkr-hn
Why snapchat?

~~~
timrogers
OP here - it's just an idea that I had at work following GibSec's full
disclosure [1] of Snapchat's (ostensibly) private API.

Pugs are a favourite and long-running meme, and Snapchat is very much a part
of current internet culture, so combining the two in a new way seemed like an
interesting thing to do.

[1]
[http://gibsonsec.org/snapchat/fulldisclosure/](http://gibsonsec.org/snapchat/fulldisclosure/)

